# VK: Professionellen DMX LED Konverter 18 Kanal + True RGB LED Streifen.



## maxi (16 April 2008)

Verkaufe einen der besten True RGB Konverter und sehr gute neue LED Streifen. Wie ihr es von den Messen oder Top Anwendungen und Veranstaltungen kennt. Lexus, Mini, Rolce Rolce usw.

War eigentlich für mein Wohnzimmer gedacht, bin nun umgezogen.
Ist ein Top Teil udn die LED Streifen sind der Hammer

Controler
http://www.schnickschnacksystems.com/Produkte/Systemzubehor/systemzubehor.html#Long Distance

Datenblatt: http://www.schnickschnacksystems.com/Datenblatt_LD-Controller.pdf


LED Streifen: http://www.schnickschnacksystems.co...el/B-Serie/b-serie.html#LED-Streifen25-250-SN



Dazu müsst ihr noch mit einen Harting Stecker (25 Euro) ein Multicore Kabel bauen, benötigt eine ganz einfache DMX Leitung (10 Euro bei Conrad) und je nach Wunsch eine DMX Mischpult (25-120 Euro)

Bei Interesse einfach nachfragen.


----------

